# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach Slideshow

## sunchaser

Hello to all Treasure Beach-lovers!  I made this video slideshow of our trip earlier this year if you'd like to take a look.  We stayed at Villa du Soleil and Katamah and it was the best vacation we've ever had - we plan on returning next year.

I hope you enjoy (and I hope I posted this correctly)

----------


## agregory

Great video!  Thanks for sharing!  It brought back beautiful memories  :Cool New:

----------


## Kootenaygirl

Stunning shots and such a diverse array, well done!!

----------


## rjonsun

Great video, and the music was nice and mellow too.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks so much for watching and your comments!  We can't wait to return to Treasure Beach and hope that anyone who has already been there can soon return and that anyone who hasn't yet been can one day experience the wonderful treasure that is Treasure Beach!

----------


## TennesseeJed

Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see for myself over New Years. I can see why it might be hard to go back to Negril!

----------


## FarOutWestEnder

Sunchaser !!!  Absolutely stunning and well done video ~~ love it..

----------


## Rumghoul

Great slideshow and music Sunchaser!  We love TB and have stayed at Villa Du Soleil several times (and heading back again next year).  Once winter hits here in Michigan I will have to watch the video again to get a little sunshine!

----------


## mjc12771

Great slide show.  Just under 3 months for us before we head to Treasure Beach for 9 days.

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks to everyone for watching and your lovely comments!

I hope that all of you heading to Treasure Beach in the coming months experience the same happiness that we felt there!

----------


## Madtown Lady

Thank you for the slideshow. We have been going to Negril since 1986. Considering a split trip with Treasure Beach next April. This helped us to strongly consider it.

----------


## sunchaser

I highly recommend it and hope that if you do decide to visit Treasure Beach, that you will fall in love with it as we have.  Thanks for viewing my Slideshow!  (We re-visited Treasure Beach this year and it was even better than we had remembered and planning another visit next year).

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Nice slide show and music. We will be soon come to love Treasure Beach, our first trip in October after 30+ to Negril. We are heading south from Montego Bay staying in Calabash Bay and your pictures make us even more antsy. Thank you for 9 minutes of Jamaica.

----------

